# Ribs.



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Prepping delicious pork ribs for the oven w/ some loaded potatoes and asparagus. Anyone else doing anything delicious for the game??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

......working. FUCK!!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

HuskyH-2 said:


> ......working. FUCK!!


I'm sorry to hear that. Be safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Today our treat will be wings from the Hanger in Amherst.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Today our treat will be wings from the Hanger in Amherst.


Ahh memories.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Bbq ribs.....God bless you. Nothing like a "full rack" I dont see the 11th rib there,I'm sure its floating around.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> View attachment 1239
> 
> 
> Prepping delicious pork ribs for the oven w/ some loaded potatoes and asparagus. Anyone else doing anything delicious for the game??
> ...


Did you boil those bad boys first?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Did you boil those bad boys first?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not, directions said grill then bake. Does boiling them make them more tender or sinething?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Bbq ribs.....God bless you. Nothing like a "full rack" I dont see the 11th rib there,I'm sure its floating around.


My eyes were bigger then my stomach&#8230;looks like ribs for lunch tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

After that PATS-hetic loss don't lose them tonight!
Pete Carroll reminds me of John Kerry


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The only thing the Pats are eating tonight is humble pie! Shameful to lose to such a crappy offense.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> I did not, directions said grill then bake. Does boiling them make them more tender or sinething?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes them fall off the bone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> Today our treat will be wings from the Hanger in Amherst.


The only good thing about Amherst.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I was hooked on ribs for a while, now my current favorite is this:

Boneless chicken in crock pot. Cook and pull chicken apart. Mix Bullseye and Franks Red Hot 50/50 with a tablespoon of butter. Toss in some liquid smoke. Turn to low and simmer. Toss on wraps with cold lettuce, tomatoes, and Marie's chunky bleu cheese. Best buff wrap you'll ever have. Ever.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> I was hooked on ribs for a while, now my current favorite is this:
> 
> Boneless chicken in crock pot. Cook and pull chicken apart. Mix Bullseye and Franks Red Hot 50/50 with a tablespoon of butter. Toss in some liquid smoke. Turn to low and simmer. Toss on wraps with cold lettuce, tomatoes, and Marie's chunky bleu cheese. Best buff wrap you'll ever have. Ever.


Will be trying this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of crock pot recipes......beef tips in a crock pot with equal parts ketchup and BBQ sauce (I use Bullseye) and a few tablespoons of honey.

Stir well, cook on low heat for 6-8 hours.....absolutely delicious.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

My quick and easy rib secret, guaranteed tender when you don't have the time to smoke for 8 hours. 
When you first get the ribs, remove the white membrane on the back side, this is where a lot of toughness comes from. Then score both sides with a sharp knife. Apply dry rub and let sit for a few hours at room temp. 
Take a broiler pan, add water/beer and a few capfuls of liquid smoke. Put the grate over the pan, put the ribs on top of the grate, and wrap the entire tray tight in aluminum foil. Place in the oven at 300 for 4 hours or longer. This steams/bakes the ribs, but keeps them moist. When done, they should be almost at the falling apart stage. Then you put them on the grill with or without wood chips and sauce to crisp them up and take on a little real grill flavor. They should be perfectly tender, and full of flavor.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Just like the Hooter's hot wings thread, this one is making me crave ribs. Thanks to all the delicousness in this thread, I foresee ribs being made in my near future.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> Just like the Hooter's hot wings thread, this one is making me crave ribs. Thanks to all the delicousness in this thread, I foresee ribs being made in my near future.


You're welcome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Something I learned in a cooking class is that allowing any meat to warm to room temperature before cooking it will make it more tender since the muscle in the meat will not be shocked as much moving from refrigeration right to the oven or grill. The USDA says raw meat (including poultry) can be removed from refrigeration for up to four hours before it is cooked, and you know they are being conservative.

Not much to do with ribs, but since it was a cooking thread I figured I would share my worldly knowledge on meat-wrangling.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's true, and it also allows the meat to cook more evenly. Really comes into play with the larger cuts!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Just like the Hooter's hot wings thread, this one is making me crave ribs. Thanks to all the delicousness in this thread, I foresee ribs being made in my near future.


Hooters thread makes me crave... Well...... HOOTERS. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

frank said:


> Not much to do with ribs, but since it was a cooking thread I figured I would share my worldly knowledge on meat-wrangling.


Churning your choad doesn't count as cooking frank, but it will qualify you for meat wrangling. I guess if you build enough friction it may cook your weenie.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Churning the choad huh? New to me, I may add that to my verbal repertoire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Try it! Trust me on this...

By The Way, He was an Army cook. They can make anything taste good!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That is my go-to sauce!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Sweet Baby Ray for me!
Foolproof Pulled Pork:
Boneless Pork Shoulder roast (the one in the net)
3 beers (I prefer Bud) in pot with pork
Salt,Pepper, Chili Powder, Garlic Powder, on top
Crockpot on low 6-8 hrs
Dump beer
Appx 2-3 bottles of your fav BBQ sauce
3-5 cloves chopped garlic
2-4 Tbsp Vinegar (gives it some kick)
Liq Smoke
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 Tbsp Bourbon
Low for appx 1 hour
Pull apart with fork-serve on soft bun


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Sweet Baby Ray for me!
> Foolproof Pulled Pork:
> Boneless Pork Shoulder roast (the one in the net)
> 3 beers (I prefer Bud) in pot with pork
> ...


This is happening soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Hush said:


> My quick and easy rib secret, guaranteed tender when you don't have the time to smoke for 8 hours.
> When you first get the ribs, remove the white membrane on the back side, this is where a lot of toughness comes from. Then score both sides with a sharp knife. Apply dry rub and let sit for a few hours at room temp.
> Take a broiler pan, add water/beer and a few capfuls of liquid smoke. Put the grate over the pan, put the ribs on top of the grate, and wrap the entire tray tight in aluminum foil. Place in the oven at 300 for 4 hours or longer. This steams/bakes the ribs, but keeps them moist. When done, they should be almost at the falling apart stage. Then you put them on the grill with or without wood chips and sauce to crisp them up and take on a little real grill flavor. They should be perfectly tender, and full of flavor.


Room temp for 3 hours
Oven for 4 hours
Then gril -----------
7 hours +

"If you dont have 8 hours to smoke them"??????


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Hush said:


> My quick and easy rib secret, guaranteed tender when you don't have the time to smoke for 8 hours.
> When you first get the ribs, remove the white membrane on the back side, this is where a lot of toughness comes from. Then score both sides with a sharp knife. Apply dry rub and let sit for a few hours at room temp.
> Take a broiler pan, add water/beer and a few capfuls of liquid smoke. Put the grate over the pan, put the ribs on top of the grate, and wrap the entire tray tight in aluminum foil. Place in the oven at 300 for 4 hours or longer. This steams/bakes the ribs, but keeps them moist. When done, they should be almost at the falling apart stage. Then you put them on the grill with or without wood chips and sauce to crisp them up and take on a little real grill flavor. They should be perfectly tender, and full of flavor.


Room temp for 3 hours
Oven for 4 hours
Then gril -----------
7 hours +

"If you dont have 8 hours to smoke them"??????


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I was hooked on Sweet Baby Rays for a long time and I still love it. My new favorite (and I didn't know I had been eating it for years) is James River BBQ sauce. For anyone has ever had a roast beef with sauce on the north shore then you've had James River BBQ sauce. Great stuff. 









"I put that shit on everything!"


----------

